# New bike kit question?



## wannaXbe (Aug 30, 2012)

I have been shopping for some new bibs and jerseys as a few crashes and several thousand miles have had their way with my current gear. Any way, a friend of mine bought some Chinese knockoff jerseys and bibs and they look like pretty good stuff. He said they fit well and are comfortable. Any one have any insight on the durability and fit?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

You buy no name from someone who will change their mailing address on a weekly basis...it is a roll of the dice. And mailing time is typically 4 weeks to the USA with no tracking data once it is in the shipping container.


I just shop the Clearance page of Voler.com. Good kit, that is well made by a good company, made here, and will come right to my door, and if I don't like it I can send it back. I never spend more than $70 for a pair of $150 bibs. Oh and Voler orders come with some candy in the envelope.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Marc said:


> You buy no name from someone who will change their mailing address on a weekly basis...it is a roll of the dice. And mailing time is typically 4 weeks to the USA with no tracking data once it is in the shipping container.
> 
> 
> I just shop the Clearance page of Voler.com. Good kit, that is well made by a good company, made here, and will come right to my door, and if I don't like it I can send it back. I never spend more than $70 for a pair of $150 bibs. Oh and Voler orders come with some candy in the envelope.


^^^^ This, exactly. I have some of those. A few are Ok but feel cheesy. Two had zippers break in the first two uses. I got my first nice jersey as a gift and it spoils you... The way it feels, handles the heat, and the lay of the pockets make it hard to tell if you have stuff in them. Oh, and the neckline is a pleasure rather than unzipping it a little. That said, I have a few of the cheap Cinese jerseys that work.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

China is a huge country with many many manufacturers. There are legit ones and some not so legit. Some are very good and others not so much. Any small sampling will not represent the entirety.


----------



## Paconunez (Mar 4, 2016)

I have bought several kits from aliexpress and so far they've felt great, and really cheap, 25 dlls for bib shorts and jersey


----------

